# U.S. Army Air Forces/Air Corps seat cushions or Font identification



## VintageIron (Jan 20, 2022)

Hello-
Thanks for taking time to read this. I'm looking for either the original seat cushions, or if someone can identify the font used so I can replicate the seat cushions as in the pictures attached.

Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2022)

For the USAC I found a very close font match called Bodoni though this looks like the "Bold" version.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VintageIron (Jan 26, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## EAIAnalog (Feb 22, 2022)

Bodoni looks like a good match to part of the writing. The writing on the seat bottom is a sans-serif style. A good fit for it would be something like Arial or Helvetica. Looking at an uppercase alphabet and numbers in Arial and Helvetica, the only differences I easily spot are in the representations of G and 2, and possibly the width of some of the characters. So pick the most convient.

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ1234567890 (Arial)​
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ1234567890 (Helvetica)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VintageIron (Feb 23, 2022)

Hello and thank you for your reply. Agreed on Bodoni, I went with Basic Block Bold for the seat bottom wording, CraftCuts did the adhesive stencils, now I need to decide what media/method I want to use, a non water solvent black ink using a brayer, or black paint suitable for use on vinyl. Any suggestions?


----------

